# Mike Gansey



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I was wondering what you guys think of mike Gansey, I have been extremely impressed by his game since I first saw him last year. At first I though he was around 6'7-8" since he always seems to get a hand on a rebound. He does play much taller and is very athletic, but at 6'4" with a forward game how will that translate into the NBA.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

benfica said:


> I was wondering what you guys think of mike Gansey, I have been extremely impressed by his game since I first saw him last year. At first I though he was around 6'7-8" since he always seems to get a hand on a rebound. He does play much taller and is very athletic, but at 6'4" with a forward game how will that translate into the NBA.


The only chance he has is being a Brian Cardinal or Mark Madsen type player.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think he can play guard, but I disagree that he's athletic. The things that he has going for him are aggressive defense and always playing at 100 mph. I don't think he'll make it in the NBA, but he could be a star in some professional league.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

poor man's JJ reddick, but i dont see why he cant have ajuan dixon type role if he can improve the handle


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

he doesn't play like JJ Redick


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Watching Gansey the other night against Uconn, it struck me that Gansey looks just like a Barry. Build, athleticism, looks, hair...Looks like Rick Barry got around a bit.

So, in that respect I will compare him to Jon Barry, maybe better athletiscm and rebounder.

Looks like a nice 6th man off the bench. He most surely is NBA player.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i really never thought of him as an nba prospect, i guess he could be a jon barry or maybe a matt carrol type, nothing that i would get excited about. ar least we're discussing someone beside you know how(plural).


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Jay Bilas believes he will be a good pro.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ralaw said:


> Jay Bilas believes he will be a good pro.


that's the kiss of death.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I like Mike Gansey's game. I hope the Lakers draft him if he's still available.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Gansey has a good game. He'll make a good pro because he's got a good shot and the heart of a lion. He'll come off the bench and be exactly like Jon Barry or Bobby Jackson - the key to your second unit.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

ralaw said:


> Jay Bilas believes he will be a good pro.


According to Jay Bilas (last year), Deron Williams is Jason Kidd.

No, he didn't say his game resembles Kidd's. He didn't say he has potential to play like Jason Kidd. He didn't call him a poor man's Jason Kidd.

He said "Deron Williams is Jason Kidd."


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ESPN's so called analysts dont really know anything about evaluating talent


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

pup2plywif said:


> The only chance he has is being a Brian Cardinal or Mark Madsen type player.


Wow...Have you ever seen him play??? 

He is not a power forward, he is a guard. Just like others in this thread, when I see Gansey play, I think of Jon Barry. He will be a good guy off the bench IMO.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

going to be a good backup PG/SG somewhere in the NBA.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He seems like a jack of all trades kinda player. He will be a pretty good bench player, I dont see him as a starter in the league but worse as happened. He has a pretty high bball IQ and that will definitely help hin in the league. Brain Scalabrine got a fat pay check of a supposedly high BBALL IQ


----------



## pucks214 (Jan 12, 2006)

BigMac said:


> going to be a good backup PG/SG somewhere in the NBA.


I concur. He's too inconsistent, just like WVU.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

This guy can shoot the hell out of the ball and is really really smart. Plus he has quick hands and can have some effect on the defesnive end. He reminds me more of a Brent Barry I think he will have better ball skills with taking people off the dribble than Jon Barry.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like him. He's an athlete and he can shoot, but he can't shoot FT's (which I don't think will be a problem on the pro level).


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I like Mike Gansey, but I'm not ready to concede that he's a first rounder at this point. He's 6'4, marginally athletic, and I get the feeling that the West Virginia offense is a lot like Florida's in football. All those points he scores on slashing moves and backcuts are going to disappear when he is playing in an offense that includes a low post player. 

He's a nice shooter, a solid slasher, and a very smart player. A first rounder? I'm just not seeing it at the moment.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I watched Gansey play a little in high school. He was actually kind of a high flyer back then. He had some nice athletic dunks. But Div. 1 college is another level entirely. He's playing against a whole new level of athlete. He's managed to find his niche well. He could be a 2nd round pick or at least get invited to a pre-season NBA camp as an undrafted free agent. If he's not drafted, hopefully he will get to play some summer league or developmental league ball to show his skills.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

LOYALTY said:


> I watched Gansey play a little in high school. He was actually kind of a high flyer back then. He had some nice athletic dunks. But Div. 1 college is another level entirely. He's playing against a whole new level of athlete. He's managed to find his niche well. He could be a 2nd round pick or at least get invited to a pre-season NBA camp as an undrafted free agent. If he's not drafted, hopefully he will get to play some summer league or developmental league ball to show his skills.


Whats impressive about Gansey is that he is able to put up good numbers against top notch competition in the big east which is probably the most talented conference this year.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> ESPN's so called analysts dont really know anything about evaluating talent


and we do?


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

My opinion is that Gansey is going to be better then reddick in the nba because he is a little bit more athletic


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Priest said:


> and we do?


I trust my judgement better than those guys. They only seem to go with what is 'hot' at the moment.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Priest said:


> and we do?


Not to sound arrogant, but yeah.

I'm the guy saying "WOW, very interesting pick!" when the Celtics take Al Jefferson, or predicting and respecting the Josh Smith pick, or the guy HAMMERING the Blazers for the past two years (Martell was a bad pick, Telfair could have been gotten at 23), or dishing out all kinds of hate to Sean May as a pro prospect.

Jay Bilas and Dick Vitale on the other hand criticize when they see high schoolers like Big Al, completely dog out Josh Smith as he's shaking hands with David Stern, LOVE Martell Webster for some reason (still can't figure out that one), and go on a RAMPAGE when Sean May doesn't go higher than #14 (which had me losing all faith in the Bobcats front office). I don't like ESPN when it comes to the draft, I'd rather had Bill Simmons doing the on air draft with his entertaining gut check evaluations of players. I also like Tolbert, but they got rid of him an replaced him with Steven A who also doesn't know anything about amature talent translating to pro talent.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Agree with Nimreitz.

Gansey will be drafted in the second round, and will make a team because he will be a great practice player. He will embarass the hell out of anyone who dogs it in practice.

Then he will get a chance to play, and low and behold, he will be able to play.

He will go on to have a productive career as a solid guy off the bench, and will end up coaching.

Reminds me a little of Kyle Korver - not so much in style, but more in savvy. Korver, if anyone watched him in college, was a very effective player even when his outside shot wasn't falling. In those games, he would pull off 12 rebounds or 8 assists and 3 steals. Smart and fundamentally sound. Just good enough at the things they aren't good at to get by in the NBA.

Gansey can shoot the rock, and he wants the rock. In spades. Watch him tonight!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This guy is playing in the D-league, can still shoot though. Wont be surprised if he gets a call up sometime soon.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> This guy is playing in the D-league, can still shoot though. Wont be surprised if he gets a call up sometime soon.


Vindication after 4 years!! Let's go Gansey!!


----------

